

Playstation Suite Developer Program is in beta... - f4stjack
http://www.playstation.com/pss/developer/index_e.html

======
f4stjack
as reported by: [http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/19/2959530/playstation-
suite-...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/19/2959530/playstation-suite-
developer-program-open-beta-start)

